# Branson, Mo



## TravelRVing (Jun 25, 2011)

Anyone been to Branson and stayed at Branson View RV park?  Going there next month.  Just wondering if anyone has any heads up about things to do there.


----------



## wildcatervin (Jun 25, 2011)

Re: Branson, Mo

Was there 2 times but went with the car.Many shows are there and you are going at a good time.Last time I was there was around thanksgiving and a lot of the shows had closed up.Really think you will have a great time.


----------



## lovervliving (Aug 7, 2011)

Re: Branson, Mo

We're in Branson right now.  Been workamping here since March 15th, and loving it!  There are a few "have to do" shows!  

SIX and/or Cat's Pajama's is a definite.  These aren't "country and western" shows, but they guys are fabulous!!!!!  We haven't met anyone who didn't like their shows.

The Legend of Kung Fu is a "sleeper".  My husband literally dragged me to this show.  I'm so glad he did!  It's a true theatrical production...story line and all!  We've been 3 times and have referred many, many people to it.

Micky Gilley is in town.

Dinner at Andy Williams' Moon River Grill is always a nice treat.


----------



## wildcatervin (Aug 13, 2011)

Re: Branson, Mo

Heard most of the good shows moved to Myrtle beach,hope so as will be going there from the 1st to the 7th of sept.Been to Branson 2 times and really enjoyed myself.Had a friend went last week and said most of the good shows are gone.


----------

